# 9.0-CURRENT powerpc snapshot 201102 can't boot cd



## agranner (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm trying to update my working 8.2 to 9.0 because I've been unsuccesful with AGP.

Booting from the CD... 

```
OK set hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
OK boot -v
```
...freezes during probing at:

```
ata1: Identifying devices: 00030000
ata1: New devices: 00030000
GEOM: new disk ad0
ata-slave: pio=PIO3 wdma=WDMA1 wdma=UDMA33 cable=40 wire
```

Besides general advice, I'm curious about two things:

1.) This was a replacement drive and worked fine with OS X but this machine should be using UDMA66 ("Ultra ATA/66"). Did I buy the wrong kind of drive?

2.) 





> ata-slave


? At one point there were two drives. Does this suggest that my jumpers are wrong?

Thanks for reading.

-- Aubrey Granner

PowerMac G4 Quicksilver "Titan"
733 MHz G4 7450
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro w/ ADC on AGP
15" LCD Apple Studio Display w/ ADC
Lynksys WMP54G v.4.1
Apple USB Keyboard modified for Dvorak


----------



## polinux (Jul 3, 2011)

Try this.
[CMD=]boot -s[/CMD]
If that will not help try a normal USB keyboard.


----------



## tingo (Jul 3, 2011)

Is there an optical drive in the machine? If so, try to disable DMA for it, like this:

```
OK  set hw.ata.atapi_dma=0
```
then use 

```
boot -v
```
Hope this helps.


----------

